# Sense 3.5 port



## cferra (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd love for someone to tell me that someone somewhere is working on this.. LOL.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Team bamf said they were about a week ago.


----------



## WoZzY (Jun 29, 2011)

last time I heard there were only a few issues they are getting worked out right now I believe it is in private testing team bamf will have it out to us & in are hands before you know it


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

"WoZzY said:


> last time I heard there were only a few issues they are getting worked out right now I believe it is in private testing team bamf will have it out to us & in are hands before you know it


Wow! Just flashed bamf forever and love it and now I read this. Thank god I'm not working right now so I can keep flashing all these roms.

Sent from my BAMF 2.4 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

I got Sense 3.5 to boot off the Desire port but that was about it.. Bamf is way way more knowledgeable in that department then I am.. It was weird to cuz I couldn't even get the boot animation to play it was like a black screen after the HTC splash screen and then after a minute or 2 it would finally boot and I got so many force closes that I couldn't even get past the set up screen.. The Desire HD build I don't know if anyone looked at it ornot but it was very odd looking..... It had 2 build.props which I've never seen before and it was a little confusing... Yeah I'll leave that one def. to Bamf!!!! LOL I'll stick with trying to get MIUI working lololol....


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

Also what does BAMF actually mean.... I'm going with "Building Android Mother ****ers!!!!!"


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Bad ass mother f***er

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

^^ hahaha I like your interpretation of bamf haha


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Building android mother ****ers haha


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

am i the only one that doesn't like the look of 3.5?
dont get me wrong, maybe i will like it, but from what i have seen, its not for me.

it will be on my phone the day it is released just to try it out, but i am loving bamf forever right now. so smooth.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> am i the only one that doesn't like the look of 3.5?
> dont get me wrong, maybe i will like it, but from what i have seen, its not for me.
> 
> it will be on my phone the day it is released just to try it out, but i am loving bamf forever right now. so smooth.


I won't judge till I get to use it. I don't care if it looks like crap, if it makes things easier/quicker then I will run it. But yes, it does look a little weird.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

The runnymede port looks more like the sense we know and love.


----------



## SPD (Jul 18, 2011)

Man when is the TB getting this port? EVO has it now too.


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

SPD said:


> Man when is the TB getting this port? EVO has it now too.


when ya gonna start porting it,dont forget the bolt has ummm yeah a completely different radio to deal with

ps. runnymede isnt 3.5

brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

SPD said:


> Man when is the TB getting this port? EVO has it now too.


I guarantee if they had a SIM and LTE to deal with, that wouldn't be the case.


----------



## SPD (Jul 18, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> I guarantee if they had a SIM and LTE to deal with, that wouldn't be the case.


Oh yea, forgot about that part


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

"satseaker said:


> when ya gonna start porting it,dont forget the bolt has ummm yeah a completely different radio to deal with
> 
> ps. runnymede isnt 3.5
> 
> brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


 http://phandroid.com/2011/09/14/htc-runnymede-sense-3-5-rom-ported-to-the-desire-s/

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/09/1...-3-5-roms-ported-to-droid-incredible-1-and-2/


----------



## PapaSmurf6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

There's a 3.5 beta in the works. Check out the team bamf forums if you wanna try it out 

Sent via Tapatalk on my TBolt


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

nvm this edited message.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

PapaSmurf6768 said:


> There's a 3.5 beta in the works. Check out the team bamf forums if you wanna try it out
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk on my TBolt


Where? I searched for it and couldn't find it.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

GSUS969 said:


> Where? I searched for it and couldn't find it.


more like alpha

http://teambamf.net/showthread.php/1828-GINGERBREAD-PORT(s)-Poll-Too-much-pink.../

It took me awhile to find it too.


----------



## ncobs (Sep 13, 2011)

I actually liked the doubleshot a lot better than the bliss, bliss moves fast but the launcher is clunky and impractical to me. The DS on the other hand, I love the tradable buttons at the bottom, plus landscape Rosie! ONLY downside I see with it I'd 5 page home instead of 7. If the camera worked it'd be my daily.


----------



## rpz3.14 (Jul 22, 2011)

I've been really impressed with Bliss. So far, they only thing that I've had any difficulty with was the SD card mounting, and that just took a few manual mount/unmounts in the settings. It seems a lot quicker than sense 3 ROMs, and I love having an adjustable number of home screens (currently running 5). I have it as my phone ROM for bootmanager, so I'm not sure if it'll be my true daily, but I haven't hit anything really broken yet (also, actively using music and the phone has 314MB RAM free. You have to love that). And yea, the Rosie is a little ugly with lot of open space, but it works. I am tempted to use wave launcher with the launch space in the bottom center to have a little more usability.

I was really impressed by the potential of Doubleshot more than the actual alpha, as a lot seemed broken to me (camera, talk, the theme engine, etc). When it comes out as a more developed ROM, I'll definitely give it a better run through.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just a little reminder, the Double shot Port uses Sense 3.0 not 3.5 (As posted on the BAMF website), this shouldn't matter to most but is something to think about.


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't understand why people choose cutting edge over stability and features?
if they took the stock gingerbread launcher, made it prettier, threw their widgets into it and called it sense 4.0 then everyone would jump for it


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

superchilpil said:


> I don't understand why people choose cutting edge over stability and features?
> if they took the stock gingerbread launcher, made it prettier, threw their widgets into it and called it sense 4.0 then everyone would jump for it


Android breeds the "must have latest and greatest even if it doesn't run 70% of the time" mentality. I am used to it. Its what leads to some of these devs who port 322343245324234 roms, never finish them, but their users love them to death. Its like crack, but it doesn't work all the time. So they have to obtain more, and more, and more until they OD (or in this case the phone bricks).


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Android breeds the "must have latest and greatest even if it doesn't run 70% of the time" mentality. I am used to it. Its what leads to some of these devs who port 322343245324234 roms, never finish them, but their users love them to death. Its like crack, but it doesn't work all the time. So they have to obtain more, and more, and more until they OD (or in this case the phone bricks).


Reminds me of a certain Sense nightly that can't manage to maintain adherence to GPL or Apache.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

loonatik78 said:


> Reminds me of a certain Sense nightly that can't manage to maintain adherence to GPL or Apache.


^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Romified (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm actually working on porting a Sense 3.5 Rom over to the Thunderbolt now. This was my first attempt at this and on my 2nd try I was lucky enough to have it fully booting with only one initial FC. I can navigate around on the phone just fine without any FC's, but I have no data/radio, Wifi or SD card access. So still some work ahead of me.
I don't want to mention the ROM yet as I was working to port this expecting not really get too far and since it's gone better than expected I have asked the original ROM creator for permission to post for help on this mentioning the original ROM. 
Now to figure out where and how to start addressing the issues I have with it. I know the data is going to be an issue trying to convert LTE, but we'll see what I can do with it.
Until then, back to my reliable BAMF Forever backup.


----------



## mikeyo1990 (Jul 25, 2011)

"rpz3.14 said:


> I've been really impressed with Bliss. So far, they only thing that I've had any difficulty with was the SD card mounting, and that just took a few manual mount/unmounts in the settings. It seems a lot quicker than sense 3 ROMs, and I love having an adjustable number of home screens (currently running 5). I have it as my phone ROM for bootmanager, so I'm not sure if it'll be my true daily, but I haven't hit anything really broken yet (also, actively using music and the phone has 314MB RAM free. You have to love that). And yea, the Rosie is a little ugly with lot of open space, but it works. I am tempted to use wave launcher with the launch space in the bottom center to have a little more usability.
> 
> I was really impressed by the potential of Doubleshot more than the actual alpha, as a lot seemed broken to me (camera, talk, the theme engine, etc). When it comes out as a more developed ROM, I'll definitely give it a better run through.


I know this is alpha but u said the only problem you had was problem with SD card mounting. Did you not have issues with sms and mms becuz mine did not work at all. Just wondering thats all


----------



## Xterra91 (Jul 17, 2011)

Mms worked fine for me there a
re some issue's but amazing how much erishasnobattery got working.


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

My messages app kept force closing. I just replaced it with a 3.0 version and all is good. Loving sense 3.5. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rpz3.14 (Jul 22, 2011)

mikeyo1990 said:


> I know this is alpha but u said the only problem you had was problem with SD card mounting. Did you not have issues with sms and mms becuz mine did not work at all. Just wondering thats all


I'm in the extreme minority that doesn't text at all. Everyone I would text has Talk, so I don't even have a text plan. I have heard that mentioned as a bug, but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Romified (Sep 20, 2011)

"orcsbane13 said:


> My messages app kept force closing. I just replaced it with a 3.0 version and all is good. Loving sense 3.5.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I tried that as well but it did not like it at all. May try it again to see if I can get it to work. Once I try my latest edition of my sense 3.5 port of my own I will see if mms works with it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mikeyo1990 (Jul 25, 2011)

orcsbane13 said:


> My messages app kept force closing. I just replaced it with a 3.0 version and all is good. Loving sense 3.5.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip i will try that out cuz i did like the 3.5 layout


----------

